# What happened to the Morritts threads?



## Caladezi (Jan 25, 2006)

For some strange reason, all of the threads pertaining to Morritts Tortuga Club and Grand Resort are missing.  This can not be due to inactivity on the thread.  Is this perhaps due to possible/pending legal action against the resort from the timeshare owners or is there another reason.  Any ideas???


----------



## Dave M (Jan 25, 2006)

Most threads on this forum with no posts over the past six weeks were deleted yesterday. Other forums were also pruned yesterday and there are a few yet to go. 

Such pruning is necessary because we still don't have a permanent solution to our database size limitation for the BBS. A solution is around the corner and we look for the problem to go away soon.


----------



## Caladezi (Jan 25, 2006)

*That thread was active*

Dave M

The Morritts thread and posts that you deleated were active, with posts not more than a couple of days old.  There was alot of information in the thread that is important right now with everything that is going on at the resort.  Pruning of old and inactive threads is effective, but in this case you deleated an active thread.  Are you sure that there wasn't more to it than you have stated??  If not, then reclaim the thread and put it back on the board.


----------



## caribbean (Jan 25, 2006)

Dave-

I agree with Frank on this. This was an active thread with several posts over the last week. Could you please check into it and see if you can locate it and have it reposted. Since Morritt's saw fit to close the BBS on the owners website so the owners could no longer communicate together, it has left only TUG and YaHoo as a way for owners to correspond. This would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Dave M (Jan 25, 2006)

I didn't delete any threads on this forum. 

However, the person that did could have erroneously deleted threads based on one of the pruning options other than (as preferred) the last post in the thread. Since this BBS is still relatively new to us, its behind-the-scene workings are still new and the instructions and options for pruning older threads aren't perfect yet.

Unfortunately, there is no way to get back the deleted threads.

There was no nefarious intent in deleting any of the older threads. TUG's owner, Bill Rogers, advised us yesterday that we were precariously close to our limit on retained threads. Thus, we asked all moderators to prune forums for older threads. The BBS administrators assisted in some instances.

I'm sorry that useful threads were deleted. Once we get our permanent fix in place, we should be able to retain older threads for a very long time, just as many other on-line forums currently do.


----------



## Caladezi (Jan 25, 2006)

*Visit the Morritt site on Yahoo*

Anyone interested in information about the Morritts Tortuga Club or the Grand is more than welcome to log into the forum that was set up some time ago but has now become the main owners and guests forum since Morritt chose to close the owners forum and go into hiding.  The address is:    http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MorrittsTortugaClubOwners/ .  To view a copy of the Owners Memo and the DEMAND letter that was sent to the resort look at posts number 629 and 630.  See you there.


----------



## caribbean (Jan 25, 2006)

Oopps, guess I was wrong.

Frank-

I explained to Carole.

Thanks,


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Jan 26, 2006)

I will be staying at the Grand in April and I was wondering if the rooms had high speed internet connection.  Does anybody know?  If so is there a cost?  Thanks.


----------



## Kerrill (Jan 26, 2006)

*Why such negativity?*

What is a demand letter? Isn't this forum for information about the resort and what to do on the island?


----------



## Dave M (Jan 26, 2006)

Kerrill said:
			
		

> Isn't this forum for information about the resort...?


Yes. And with all that's going on with this resort, TUGgers are seeking info that affects their ownership. Until the threads in question were inadvertently deleted, this forum had been providing much needed info for owners and others who were interested.

These forums are outlets for all sorts of info - positive, negative or whatever (within the posting rules) participants want to share or ask.

Welcome to TUG, Kerrill!


----------



## Caladezi (Jan 26, 2006)

Kerrill
You ask why a demand letter.  If you had any idea what has been going on at the resort since hurricane Ivan nearly 17 months ago, you would understand.  There are many problems there and many many unanswered questions about how money has been spent and what is happening to the complexion of the resort.  Perhaps if you visit over on the Yahoo site, as invited, you will find some answers that you seek.

This and all forums serve many purposes such as the information you mentioned as well giving an avenue for other topics.  One purpose that it is now serving is to let people know that all things are not paradise at MTC and until that changes you might be wise to save your money.  Another purpose is to funnel people over to the Yahoo site so that they can find many of the owners who were shut out when Morritt shut down the forum on the company web site.  I hope that this information helps.


----------



## Kerrill (Jan 26, 2006)

*On a Positive Note....*

We have been owners for many years, and our connections, owners we have met over the years, have nothing but good things to say about their recent stays there. We are aware of things going on, but, personally, are not the least bit worried and do not feel that we were taken advantage of in any way. Our Cayman "Vacation" friends told us, all of them, that they transitioned to the Seaside, mostly before they went down. We heard the resort and the island are looking great. We all must keep in mind that there was a major hurricane there and much damage was done. We paid our SA right away, as we did not feel the amount was out of line. I just read the Demand letter, don't really understand what the problem is. Perhaps I am missing something?


----------



## caribbean (Jan 26, 2006)

===============


----------



## Kerrill (Jan 26, 2006)

We are just owners who love the island and the resort. Things are coming along, taking some time, yes, but we heard there is plenty of progress and that makes us happy!!!


----------



## Caladezi (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone must have gotten sand in their eyes!!!  Know what I mean?


----------



## Kerrill (Feb 4, 2006)

Caladezi, don't think it is very nice of you to post such a nasty reply.....I do NOT have sand in my eyes...my husband and I love Cayman and certainly love Morritt's....are looking forward to going back, sounds like the island and the resort are coming along after Ivan.


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 4, 2006)

Let's hope the day comes when we're all happy.  If Morritts were just a bit more upfront and open about what's going on I can't imagine it could hurt.


----------



## Hammockluvr (Feb 5, 2006)

*Cayman Timeshare News*

Friday's edition of Cayman NetNews carried two stories on timeshare issues in Cayman.  One on Indies Suites and the second on Morritts Tortuga Club.

Here's the link to the one on Morritts which appeared on page 5.  The Indies Suites article was on page 4.

http://www.caymannetnews.com/news.htm

The link to the Yahoo group for MTC owners referred to in the article follows:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MorrittsTortugaClubOwners/


----------



## Poobah (Feb 6, 2006)

*Morritts*

Kerrill,

Don't be too hard on Caladezi, there have been some tough times. tough words, and emotions between Ivan and now. I paid my SA as well and my retirement is not in jeapordy, but the point was that Morritts had raised the deductible from 5% to 15% and didn't bother to tell the owners that they had been obligated to pay over $5M for any damage to the resort. Further the deductible isn't really a deductible that we think of. It is 15% of the insured value. So if I understand things correctly, if the resort had sustained only $5M in damages the owners would have picked up the entire bill with an SA. Lloyds of London would have paid nothing.  

I am sure we are all looking forward to getting back to Morritts and I am sure it will be great when all the dust (sand?) settles, but the ambience will have changed and the owners are going to take a more active role in what goes on at the resort.  

Cheers,

Paul


----------

